# Encendido paulatino de lámpara con Triac



## individual (Abr 7, 2018)

Hola a todos, hace mucho tiempo que estuve por aquí, no recuerdo si me presenté o no, vivo en Euskadi –España y tengo algunos conocimientos de electricidad y electrónica, pero con grandes lagunas, por ejemplo los triacs y su control…

Tengo que encender una lámpara halógena de 1000 Watios a 220VAC,

La posibilidad de que se funda la lámpara es mucho mayor al encender, pues está fría, que cuando ya está caliente,

Por eso necesitaría recibir el voltaje paulatinamente para que se caliente despacio y así minimizar la probabilidad de que se funda.

Ese aumento paulatino de Voltaje al encender debe operar automáticamente y de modo autónomo, pues nadie puede estar presente para mover un potenciómetro.

Pienso que con un Triac comandado por un driver podría conseguir ese encendido lento, de un par de minutos.

Nunca he trabajado con triacs y desconozco que circuito se puede montar

Suponía que habría circuitos estandar ya diseñados que sirvieran, he mirado por Internet y lo poco que encontré estaba diseñado con circuitos integrados de control de triac ya obsoletos y fuera de mercado.

Me podríais ayudar con un circuito que comande un triac de encendido lento de modo automático y que sea factible montarlo?

Gracias y un saludo desde Euskadi


----------



## pandacba (Abr 7, 2018)

Tenes una mejor solución hacer que se encienda en el cruce por cero de la tensión de red, hay unos optos que traen el detector de cruce por cero y te habilitan allí el opto en cuestión es el MOC3041
No obstante si aún te parece poco se puede implementar un encendido con cierta pendiente





Este es un ejemplo de encedido en el cruce por 0 de la red, se utiliza presisamente para no romper lámpara ni resistencias calefactoras, con este circuito se alarga la vida útil


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 7, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Tenes una mejor solución hacer que se encienda en el cruce por cero de la tensión de red, hay unos optos que traen el detector de cruce por cero y te habilitan allí el opto en cuestión es el MOC3041
> No obstante si aún te parece poco se puede implementar un encendido con cierta pendiente


Va a mejorar con la conexión al cruzar 0V, pero el filamento demora varios ciclos en tomar la temperatura de trabajo.
Existen relees de estado sólido con conexión en 0V
FAQ02163 for Solid-state Relays | OMRON Industrial Automation


¿ La ´lampara realizará muchos ciclos de encendido apagado ?


----------



## pandacba (Abr 7, 2018)

Lo que las quema es en el momento de conección, que si la agarra en el pico y con la resistencia fría, si no muere en el acto, lo hara poco después, una vez energizada ya no hay problema, porque no se produce el bruto pico de corriente,
Utilizando ese MOC y Triacs industriales alargue en muchas plantas en varias veces la vida útila de resistencias eléctricas de todo tipo
No obstante, no salio había puesto que no era la  única solución siempre se puede  hacer algo más, por ejemplo que prenda con un tiristor y luego de unos segundos se dispara el otro, o haciendo que cambie el angulo en varios pasos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 7, 2018)

Podría usar el TCA785 , el control es por contínua en pata 10 , de 0 a  10V , así que habría que desde pata 16 (+Vcc 15V) a masa habría que montar un arreglo de un capacitor y resistencia en serie.

Cómo no se si el máximo es a 0 V o a 10V habría que probar con el capacitor a masa o a +Vcc







Otra opción *menos ruidosa* sería por ciclos . . .  faltaría implementarle el control . . . 



¿ Y un termistor ?


----------



## pandacba (Abr 7, 2018)

Una pregunta, que tipo de lámpara de alogeno es?
Te comento algo que acabo de recordar, las lámparas de alta potencia para iluminación industrial o vial, tienen un valor tal que pueda soportar hasta un 20% de sobretensión sin quemarse, y estan garantizadas para una cantidad de horas de funcionamiento, como son lámparas que tanto por su elevado costo y no facilidad de cambio y sobre todo el fin que cumplen estan prepardas para sobrevivir perfectamente esas contingencias,


----------



## Scooter (Abr 7, 2018)

Yo he visto sistemas comerciales con una mísera resistencia que mantenía un mínimo flujo de corriente para que el filamento no estuviera frío del todo.
La lámpara parecía apagada aunque algo de corriente circulaba en todo momento. No sé como de eficaz era ese sistema, tengo serias dudas.
También he visto sistemas mediante transformador, para no tmeter el 100% de la tensión.

Usar un control de fase no me acaba de cuadrar porque precisamente lo que buscamos es un inicio brosco que es lo que hace este sistema.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 7, 2018)

Dejo un par de pdf de NTC para in rush :

https://en.tdk.eu/download/531332/b1b77484fb39733c7d16858074bb9490/pdf-applicationnotes.pdf

https://en.tdk.eu/download/531344/2967240ee686409ccefe79ffa0909236/pdf-selectorguide.pdf

https://en.tdk.eu/download/528070/f5be4fca9d1f66204de9cf37891e5265/pdf-inrushcurrentlimiting-an2.pdf

http://www.mouser.com/ds/2/168/920-325D-LR-245176.pdf


----------



## pandacba (Abr 7, 2018)

Se han fijado lo que duran las lámparas en las autopistas?
Hace muchos años en un seminario de iluminación industrial y civil, mostraron y demostraron lo que les comente, viendo el comportamiento en un laboratorio, como corresponde, es decir ya esta contemplado, por eso le pregunto que tipo de lámpar solo ha dicho halógena y de 1000W pero eso no alcanza


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 7, 2018)

Quizás sean las que se usan en las sopladoras de PET , aunque esas nunca están exigidas.


----------



## individual (Abr 8, 2018)

hola gracias por toda esta ayuda,

pandacba, con el MOC3041, el atractivo de este circuito es su sencillez.
Implementarle un encendido con cierta pendiente qué efecto tendría y cómo se haría?

La lámpara encenderá todos los días al oscurecer y apagará al amanecer.

La lámpara es una PHILIPS 1000W 6996 P 6.  Adjunto foto (espero saber adjuntarla)

Aunque estén preparadas para soportar un trabajo duro necesito aportarles ese extra de seguridad



	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 8, 2018

...vaya, siento el tamaño de la foto, salió demasiado grande, no sé como hacerla mas pequeña


----------



## Scooter (Abr 8, 2018)

El moc 3041 tiene detector de paso por cero y solo se puede disparar en el paso por cero.
Es decir no puede haber rampa alguna. En un semiciclo no irá y en el siguiente sí que irá. La ventaja es que garantizas que iniciará por cero y subirá con la senoidal, no se puede disparar en la tensión pico, por ejemplo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 8, 2018)

Una lámpara halógena de 1000W para dejar encendida toda la noche, ¿ No es un desperdicio energético ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 8, 2018)

Con 100 Watts de leds andarías


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 8, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Con 100 Watts de leds andarías


En la zona de la FogoMansión colocaron luces LED en las calles y el resultado es *¡ Indescribible !*, mucha luz, muy blanca, no se apaga con con pequeños bajones de tensión (Antes teníamos lámparas de vapor de mercurio) que si lo hacían.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 8, 2018)

Idem por Pilar la vieja ruta 8 que la han ensanchado magníficamente.

Hay lámparas de esas que son 90 a 240 Vac


----------



## Scooter (Abr 8, 2018)

Halógeno de ese calibre solo se me ocurre por la calidad y calidez del color... cosa que con leds se puede conseguir igualmente.

En cualquier caso con pocas maniobras se minimiza el problema del encendido. Me preocuparían a mi mas las vibraciones con la lámpara encendida.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 8, 2018)

Parece una lámpara de teatro o de estudio de filmación , habría que ver los Kelvin ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 8, 2018)

individual dijo:


> . . . . La lámpara encenderá todos los días al oscurecer y apagará al amanecer. . . .


Eso descarta efectos de filmación/teatro

Pero la imagen es de una lámpara de filamento "concentrado", justamente de las que se emplean en efectos para filmación/teatro

Yo usaba una idéntica pero de 5000W en un seguidor (Linterna) y duraban bastante poco


----------



## individual (Abr 8, 2018)

hola, es para una Señal Marítima, que necesita gran alcance, sustituirá a un equipo más antiguo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 8, 2018)

https://www.google.com./search?q=le...5AKHeGKBwMQ_AUICigB&biw=1024&bih=710&dpr=1.25


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 8, 2018)

individual dijo:


> hola, es para una Señal Marítima, que necesita gran alcance, sustituirá a un equipo más antiguo


¿ Esta lámpara debe iluminar enfocada en un solo sentido, tipo faro ?

En el Foro se describe la adaptación de una lámpara similar tipo dicroica de alta potencia con una de LED, óptica incluida.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 8, 2018)

Entonces leds si o si. Con más razón
Lo que puede es que no te acople el sistema óptico, supongo.
Un amigo se dedica precisamente a fabricar señales marítimas y hace como veinte años que usan leds.

Más problemas vas a tener de corrosión y salinidad que de otra cosa. El ambiente marino es terrible.


----------



## individual (Abr 8, 2018)

...además detellará con una característica de 1seg. encendida, 1 seg. apagada:  1+1


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 8, 2018)

individual dijo:


> ...además detellará con una característica de 1seg. encendida, 1 seg. apagada:  1+1


Punto "Extra" a favor de los LED´s 

Consigue y publica unas imágenes del sistema óptico del aparato.

Este usuario realizo el tema, muy bien explicado sobre la adaptación:   @locodelafonola


----------



## individual (Abr 8, 2018)

para grandes alcances las potencias de los leds producen demasiado calor y los Sistemas construidos son excesivamente caros, aunque pronto estarán al caer soluciones. esta Lámpara debe llegar hasta 13 millas y es necesario que forme un foco pequeño y nítido para el Sistema de lentes. No hay alternativa de Leds


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 8, 2018)

individual dijo:


> para grandes alcances las potencias de los leds producen demasiado calor y los Sistemas construidos son excesivamente caros, aunque pronto estarán al caer soluciones. esta Lámpara debe llegar hasta 13 millas y es necesario que forme un foco pequeño y nítido para el Sistema de lentes. No hay alternativa de Leds


 Mas calor que una halógena de 1000W 

Busca y mira el tema que te estoy recomendando.


----------



## individual (Abr 8, 2018)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 8, 2018)

Si no vas a poner leds , eso ya tiene un sistema de encendido y apagado , poné un capacitor o una resistencia o un transformador que provean unos 12 V a la lámpara mientras está "apagada"


----------



## individual (Abr 8, 2018)

no creo que desarrolle más calor que una halógena de 1000W, pero la Lámpara sí puede deshacerse de ese calor producido y la construcción de un Led único tiene que tener tal potencia que se crea un gran problema para refrigerarlo. Digo único por que la luz en un Sistema de lentes tiene que ser puntual y estar en el foco de las lentes, además debe emitir la luz en 360º del horizonte.
conseguiré alguna foto de leds para grandes Faros y la pondré aquí.

y volviendo a los triacs, si el MOC3041 no puede encender con una rampa desde 0 a máxima potencia, sí lo haría el TCA785 del esquema que propone DOSMETROS, variandole la tensión an el pin 10. no?


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 8, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si no vas a poner leds , eso ya tiene un sistema de encendido y apagado , poné un capacitor o una resistencia o un transformador que provean unos 12 V a la lámpara mientras está "apagada"


Si es de 1000W en un segundo el filamento no llega a enfriarse totalmente

¿ Cuantas de vida da la lámpara ?
Según datos ¿ Cuanto debería durar ?


----------



## Scooter (Abr 8, 2018)

Si haces control de fase metes picos bruscos.
Para esa aplicación yo pondría un circuito de caldeo por temporizador media hora o diez minutos antes de encender . 
Con un contactor o varios, varias escalas de potencia en escalada, incluso con una fuente de continua ascendente o algo así.
Por caro que salga será más barato que ir a cambiarla o dejar una noche el faro apagado.

Y si que hay sistemas leds para esas potencias. Los he visto.
Eso sí, no suele usarse la misma óptica, se adapta una nueva.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 8, 2018)

Los 1.000 Watts *están divididos en 360º*  ,  así que en 30º  serían 1.000/360*30= 83 Watts , eso es el equivalente a un led de 10 Watts girando ; o mas facil el led iluminando hacia abajo y un espejo a 45º girando a 1 rpm.

Es más eso ya viene hecho en las luces para DJ


----------



## Scooter (Abr 8, 2018)

No es tan sencillo.
Los faros no son un foco que da vueltas.
Están codificados y aparecen reflejados en las cartas marítimas para que sepas frente a que raro te encuentras.
La lámpara está fija y giran unas lentes "codificadas" en apertura y ángulo unas respecto a otras para que se sepa que faro és.
No sé seguro si llevan frecuencias de giro diferentes por el mismo caso. Supongo que sí.

Cambiar el sistema es viable pero no sencillo. Sí se cambia la lámpara entonces las lentes ya no están a la distancia focal adecuada y habría que como poco desplazarlas, para hacerlo bien tallar unas nuevas esféricas "es un decir, son lentes Fresnel, creo) respecto al nuevo foco.
En principio habría que buscar una lámpara led equivalente porque como bien han comentado el tema de la refrigeración sería complicado.
Se podría estudiar hacerlo de forma casera pero no sería sencillo. La fiesta andaría por 100 leds o así. Habría que ver cuánto ocupan, pero para hacerlo pequeño no lo veo sin refrigeración líquida, ni siquiera aire forzado. Esto es una opinión a bulto.

Si quieres contactar con la empresa que conozco:
Señales marítimas y ayudas a la navegación - Mesemar
No esperes ayuda altruista. Eso es un negocio, no una ONG. Pero a lo mejor tienen algún producto que encaje en tu caso.
Trabajan en todo el mundo, aunque sea una empresa valenciana.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 8, 2018)




----------



## pandacba (Abr 8, 2018)

Que denominación tiene?
Por lo que dices una especie de faro?


----------



## Scooter (Abr 8, 2018)

El del gallego del faro es muy bueno, si.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 8, 2018)

Mejor una lámpara como los proyectores arcon entre dos carbones...........
Otra cosa muy simple diodos para que arranque con la mitad y al rato toda la energía


----------



## individual (Abr 10, 2018)

hola, como dije, os traigo una foto de un Controlador universal de led de Sealite de gran alcance y con grandes radiadores


	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 10, 2018

Con esta propuesta también Mesemar ofrece una solución, esta vez con un solo led de alta potencia. La emisión de la luz se realiza a través de unos prismas hacia una hipérbole, de tal manera que se consigue virtualizar la fuente de luz justo en el eje de la misma, como si de una lámpara de filamento o de halogenuros metálicos se tratase. De este modo, se consigue mantener la distancia focal de la óptica


	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 10, 2018

...como podéis suponer estas primeras propuestas que ya están en funcionamiento, son realmente caras, pero bajarán de precio haciéndose más asequibles, entonces las Autoridades Portuarias empezarán a decidirse por estos cambios, que son realmente el futuro.
Mientras tanto, en el día a día hay que lidiar con las halógenas, triacs, etc...

en esas estoy, aunque debo decir que las Balizas de poco alcance menos de 10 millas aprox. ya tienen practicamente todas implementada la tecnología led, solamente los Faros de largo alcance con equipos de lentes, fijas o giratorias, mantienen luminarias clásicas, entre otras cosas se busca mantener los equipos de lentes originales -todas con un alto valor histórico- por eso son necesarias las fuentes de luz lo más puntuales posible, para entrar en la distancia focal de los dióptricos que no se van a cambiar.

A mí, la propuesta de Mesemar de un único led con espejo hiperbólico me gusta mucho por ingeniosa y bella. Está dando problemas de refrigeración en luz permanente, en soluciones de destello sí se defiende. Estoy seguro que todo eso irá evolucionando y los problemas de refrigeración se solucionarán.
Los Faros que requieren el máximo alcance siempre tienen óptica giratoria.

perdonad por tanta chapa.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 10, 2018)

individual dijo:


> ...además detellará con una característica de 1seg. encendida, 1 seg. apagada:  1+1


Este post se me había pasado.
Pues hacer parpadear un halógeno de ese calibre es un problemón.
No sabría decirte que hacer.
El control de fase no me gusta. En eso me parece mejor una resistencia y el triac con Paso por cero. Que no se apague del todo, que quede una cierta corriente que mantenga caliente el filamento más paso por cero para subir con la senoide.


----------

